# TV-Bericht: Premium-SMS verstößt gegen geltendes Recht



## sascha (15 März 2004)

*TV-Bericht: Premium-SMS-Dienste möglicherweise unzulässig*

Das Abrechnungssystem Premium-SMS verstößt möglicherweise gegen geltendes Recht. Das berichtet das ARD-Wirtschaftsmagazin „Plusminus“. Das Magazin zitiert in einem Vorabbericht den renommierten Düsseldorfer Anwalt Hermann-Josef Piepenbrock mit den Worten: „Die Nutzung verstößt gegen die Vergaberegeln für Mobilfunkdienste, sie verstößt gegen die Regelungen zur Nutzung von Mehrwertdienste-Nummern, da die andere Rufnummern vorsehen, und sie würde auch gegen die Vergaberichtlinien bei Auskunftsdiensten verstoßen.“ Bundesverbraucherministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) kündigte an, auf dem Markt der Anbieter für „geordnete Verhältnisse“ zu sorgen. 

Premium-SMS gibt es seit Mitte 2002 in Deutschland. Mit den hochtarifierten Textnachrichten können Dienstleistungen über das Handy abgerufen und abgerechnet werden. In den vergangenen Monaten waren Premium-SMS-Dienste mehrfach in die Negativschlagzeilen geraten. Mit den teuren Kurznachrichten würde vor allem Jagd auf Minderjährige gemacht, hieß es. In Jugendmedien werde damit geworben, dass die Jugendlichen über ihr Handy per SMS nette Leute treffen könnten. Die Preise pro abgeschickter SMS betragen zwischen 0,49 Euro und 2,99 Euro.
„Plusminus“- Recherchen zufolge fehlt es bei den SMS-Diensten sowohl an der Preistransparenz, noch gibt es substantielle Inhalte. „Es ist grundsätzlich so, dass Verträge von Jugendlichen zwischen sieben und 18 unter dem Vorbehalt der Genehmigung der gesetzlichen Vertreter sind und sie sich bei Vertragsabschlüssen nur im Rahmen ihres Taschengeldes eigenständig bewegen können. Jetzt muss man überlegen: Reicht das als Sicherung aus oder muss eine neue Technik dazu beitragen, dass man Änderungen vornimmt“, erklärte Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast gegenüber dem Magazin. Es müssten bei diesen neuen technischen Diensten geordnete Verhältnisse geschaffen werden, und das gelte für alle Anbieter.

Das Hauptproblem für die Eltern ist vor allem, dass die teuren SMS nach Aussagen der Netzbetreiber, mit Ausnahme von T-Mobile, nicht zu sperren sind – im Gegensatz etwa zu Mehrwertnummern wie 0190 oder die 09009, über die sich Dialer einwählen. „Dass das technisch nicht geht, glaube ich nicht“ ist Künast überzeugt. Sie geht sogar einen ganzen Schritt weiter. Ihre Forderung: „Die Hersteller müssen ein Handy anbieten, mit dem man nur telefonieren und private SMS verschicken kann. Dafür ist das Handy ja schließlich da, der Rest muss schlicht und einfach gesperrt sein.“ 

Der renommierte Düsseldorfer Anwalt Hermann-Josef Piepenbrock, der auch am Kommentar zur aktuellen Fassung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) als Herausgeber und Autor beteiligt ist, sieht in der Nutzung der fünfstelligen Kurzwahlnummern sogar einen klaren Rechtsverstoß: „Die Nutzung verstößt gegen die Vergaberegeln für Mobilfunkdienste, sie verstößt gegen die Regelungen zur Nutzung von Mehrwertdienste-Nummern, da die andere Rufnummern vorsehen, und sie würde auch gegen die Vergaberichtlinien bei Auskunftsdiensten verstoßen“, so Piepenbrock in „Plusminus“. Denn unter den über 600 fünfstelligen Kurzwahlen, die von den Mobilfunkbetreibern für Premium-SMS genutzt werden, finden sich auch Kombinationen, die ausdrücklich für Auskunftsdienste reserviert sind. Die Regulierungsbehörde bestätigte auf Anfrage des Magazins, die Kurzwahlen nicht zugeteilt zu haben. Sie sei bereits mit den Mobilfunkanbietern im Gespräch.

Hintergrund der aktuellen Diskussionen sind vermehrte Verbraucherbeschwerden von Eltern, deren Kinder durch Nutzung von SMS-Chats überhöhte Mobilfunkrechnungen verursacht haben. Die sogenannten SMS-Chats werden vor allem in Jugendsendern wie MTV und Viva sowie in einigen Jugendzeitschriften beworben. Die Ansprache richtet sich gezielt an Minderjährige. Nach Absenden eines Kennwortes wie z.B. „Flirt“ setzen die Jugendlichen einen Chat über ihr Handy in Gang. Jede verschickte SMS kostet zwischen 0,49 Euro und 2,99 Euro. Die Preise seien lediglich klein in der Anzeige vermerkt, so „Plusminus“. Ein Test des Magazins zeigt, dass der Chat auch in Gang gesetzt wird, wenn die Kinder schreiben, dass sie minderjährig sind. Die Inhalte würden meist von Callcentern oder einem Computer generiert, obwohl den Jugendlichen in der Werbung suggeriert wird, sie könnten „nette Leute treffen“. Sobald die Kinder Adressdaten oder Telefonnummern mit dem vermeintlichen Chatpartner austauschen wollen, reagierten manche Anbieter mit einem Systemfehler. Der Hinweis: „Dieser Chat muss anonym verlaufen“. Das Thema gewinnt zudem an Brisanz, da die Mobilfunkanbieter ihren gewerblichen Kunden jetzt auch ermöglichen, für eingehende SMS Gebühren zu verlangen. 

Ausführliche Informationen sendet das Wirtschaftsmagazin „Plusminus“ in der ARD am Dienstag, 16. März, um 21.55 Uhr. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------

